
Show HN: TightKnit – Auto-schedule monthly virtual hangouts with extended family - rilango
https://www.tightknit.io/
======
rilango
TightKnit is a fun project I made with a couple of friends, originally to
schedule our video game hangouts.

After you create a group (all you need is a group name), you get a link that
friends and family use to join. Every month, everyone receives a text or email
asking their availability for the next week. Based on the responses, we
suggest a good time to hangout.

We "say" that the service costs $5/group/month, but we're hoping to keep it
free, unless there's a lot of demand and costs go up.

